# 3 Normal Types of Chicken Poop



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

3 Normal Types of Chicken Poop



> Part of proper chicken care includes being able to spot when something is wrong. This can mean being observant on several levels, from watching your chickens\' eating habits to monitoring their behavior. Another indicator of health problems in chicken is the state of their feces. Being able to tell the difference between what is normal and what is not can aid in the detection of illness, as abnormal poop is often a sign that disease or illness could be present and needs to be addressed....


Read more about this article here...


----------



## genaH (Jul 23, 2012)

Another very informative article. I do pay attention to my chicken poop and have used it to monitor the health of my flock over the years. Thank you!


----------

